

Show HN: Tablo for iPhone lets you read emerging books as they are written - ashdav
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tablo-reader-endless-library/id946820461?mt=8

======
jdquey
Kind of like getting a beat version of a book? Intriguing.

I'd be interested to hear what authors think about people reading over their
shoulder while they write.

